# HPET On / Off - CapFrameX Analysis



## jochen (Aug 7, 2020)

Hello,

i was reading alot about HPET , Timers etc. in the last Days and now im testing some configurations .

Win 10 Pro 1809 
i5 9600k @ 5,0GHz
MSI Z390 Gaming Plus (HPET hard disabled with modded UEFI)
Gigabyte RTX 2070 Super 3x WF OC
16GB 3200MHz @ CL16

After i disabled HPET in the UEFI with the modded UEFI my Mouse and Games feels smoother

Now i did turn on HPET in Win with bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes and did a "benchmark" 

What can u say about the 2 CapFramex Records ?
For me it feels like no difference between Windows HPET Off/On

Thank you


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 7, 2020)

You'll never notice a difference in gaming.
You will notice a difference in certain benchmarks, pending the OS used and the CPU used.
Read up on RTC bug / skew.


----------



## basco (Aug 7, 2020)

The HPET bug: What it is and what it isn't
					

Anandtech recently released an article that pointed out problems with their CPU reviews due to an enabled High Precision Event Timer in Windows. Some Intel processors suffered from decreased performance in games and other benchmarks. Since then a lot of misconceptions are going around. People...




					www.overclockers.at


----------



## jochen (Aug 8, 2020)

What i noticed is that the whole Map of CoD Warzone is loading slowly(Textures loading slow) if HPET UEFI off - Windows UEFI off .

With HPET UEFI Off - Windows UEFI on the Map is loaded instantly and i have a clear and good Distance View .

If tested it a few Times in the last Hour and its always the same result



What about these LatencyMon results ? do i have to worry about the Latency Times and the high amount of hard pagefaults ?
Full Report :
after 1 min :


Spoiler



_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CONCLUSION
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Your system appears to be suitable for handling real-time audio and other tasks without dropouts.
LatencyMon has been analyzing your system for  0:01:20  (h:mm:ss) on all processors.


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
SYSTEM INFORMATION
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Computer name:                                        DESKTOP-POEENK8
OS version:                                           Windows 10 , 10.0, version 1809, build: 17763 (x64)
Hardware:                                             MS-7B51, Micro-Star International Co., Ltd., MPG Z390 GAMING PLUS (MS-7B51)
CPU:                                                  GenuineIntel Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-9600K CPU @ 3.70GHz
Logical processors:                                   6
Processor groups:                                     1
RAM:                                                  16338 MB total


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU SPEED
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Reported CPU speed:                                   3696 MHz

Note: reported execution times may be calculated based on a fixed reported CPU speed. Disable variable speed settings like Intel Speed Step and AMD Cool N Quiet in the BIOS setup for more accurate results.

WARNING: the CPU speed that was measured is only a fraction of the CPU speed reported. Your CPUs may be throttled back due to variable speed settings and thermal issues. It is suggested that you run a utility which reports your actual CPU frequency and temperature.



_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
MEASURED INTERRUPT TO USER PROCESS LATENCIES
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
The interrupt to process latency reflects the measured interval that a usermode process needed to respond to a hardware request from the moment the interrupt service routine started execution. This includes the scheduling and execution of a DPC routine, the signaling of an event and the waking up of a usermode thread from an idle wait state in response to that event.

Highest measured interrupt to process latency (µs):   37,60
Average measured interrupt to process latency (µs):   1,977249

Highest measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs):       36,30
Average measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs):       0,858354


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED ISRs
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Interrupt service routines are routines installed by the OS and device drivers that execute in response to a hardware interrupt signal.

Highest ISR routine execution time (µs):              39,637987
Driver with highest ISR routine execution time:       dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Highest reported total ISR routine time (%):          0,002479
Driver with highest ISR total time:                   dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Total time spent in ISRs (%)                          0,002505

ISR count (execution time <250 µs):                   1114
ISR count (execution time 250-500 µs):                0
ISR count (execution time 500-999 µs):                0
ISR count (execution time 1000-1999 µs):              0
ISR count (execution time 2000-3999 µs):              0
ISR count (execution time >=4000 µs):                 0


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED DPCs
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
DPC routines are part of the interrupt servicing dispatch mechanism and disable the possibility for a process to utilize the CPU while it is interrupted until the DPC has finished execution.

Highest DPC routine execution time (µs):              90,973485
Driver with highest DPC routine execution time:       ntoskrnl.exe - NT Kernel & System, Microsoft Corporation

Highest reported total DPC routine time (%):          0,001216
Driver with highest DPC total execution time:         nvlddmkm.sys - NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 451.67 , NVIDIA Corporation

Total time spent in DPCs (%)                          0,004533

DPC count (execution time <250 µs):                   8084
DPC count (execution time 250-500 µs):                0
DPC count (execution time 500-999 µs):                0
DPC count (execution time 1000-1999 µs):              0
DPC count (execution time 2000-3999 µs):              0
DPC count (execution time >=4000 µs):                 0


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED HARD PAGEFAULTS
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Hard pagefaults are events that get triggered by making use of virtual memory that is not resident in RAM but backed by a memory mapped file on disk. The process of resolving the hard pagefault requires reading in the memory from disk while the process is interrupted and blocked from execution.

NOTE: some processes were hit by hard pagefaults. If these were programs producing audio, they are likely to interrupt the audio stream resulting in dropouts, clicks and pops. Check the Processes tab to see which programs were hit.

Process with highest pagefault count:                 latmon.exe

Total number of hard pagefaults                       3
Hard pagefault count of hardest hit process:          1
Number of processes hit:                              3


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
PER CPU DATA
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 0 Interrupt cycle time (s):                       0,140827
CPU 0 ISR highest execution time (µs):                39,637987
CPU 0 ISR total execution time (s):                   0,012048
CPU 0 ISR count:                                      1114
CPU 0 DPC highest execution time (µs):                40,462662
CPU 0 DPC total execution time (s):                   0,016203
CPU 0 DPC count:                                      5804
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 1 Interrupt cycle time (s):                       0,019682
CPU 1 ISR highest execution time (µs):                0,0
CPU 1 ISR total execution time (s):                   0,0
CPU 1 ISR count:                                      0
CPU 1 DPC highest execution time (µs):                90,973485
CPU 1 DPC total execution time (s):                   0,000302
CPU 1 DPC count:                                      88
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 2 Interrupt cycle time (s):                       0,020953
CPU 2 ISR highest execution time (µs):                0,0
CPU 2 ISR total execution time (s):                   0,0
CPU 2 ISR count:                                      0
CPU 2 DPC highest execution time (µs):                90,612013
CPU 2 DPC total execution time (s):                   0,004233
CPU 2 DPC count:                                      1595
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 3 Interrupt cycle time (s):                       0,017259
CPU 3 ISR highest execution time (µs):                0,0
CPU 3 ISR total execution time (s):                   0,0
CPU 3 ISR count:                                      0
CPU 3 DPC highest execution time (µs):                6,809524
CPU 3 DPC total execution time (s):                   0,000459
CPU 3 DPC count:                                      273
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 4 Interrupt cycle time (s):                       0,017878
CPU 4 ISR highest execution time (µs):                0,0
CPU 4 ISR total execution time (s):                   0,0
CPU 4 ISR count:                                      0
CPU 4 DPC highest execution time (µs):                4,888528
CPU 4 DPC total execution time (s):                   0,000170
CPU 4 DPC count:                                      107
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 5 Interrupt cycle time (s):                       0,019590
CPU 5 ISR highest execution time (µs):                0,0
CPU 5 ISR total execution time (s):                   0,0
CPU 5 ISR count:                                      0
CPU 5 DPC highest execution time (µs):                7,505952
CPU 5 DPC total execution time (s):                   0,000433
CPU 5 DPC count:                                      217
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________



after 15 min : 



Spoiler



_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CONCLUSION
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Your system appears to be suitable for handling real-time audio and other tasks without dropouts.
LatencyMon has been analyzing your system for  0:16:17  (h:mm:ss) on all processors.


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
SYSTEM INFORMATION
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Computer name:                                        DESKTOP-POEENK8
OS version:                                           Windows 10 , 10.0, version 1809, build: 17763 (x64)
Hardware:                                             MS-7B51, Micro-Star International Co., Ltd., MPG Z390 GAMING PLUS (MS-7B51)
CPU:                                                  GenuineIntel Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-9600K CPU @ 3.70GHz
Logical processors:                                   6
Processor groups:                                     1
RAM:                                                  16338 MB total


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU SPEED
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Reported CPU speed:                                   3696 MHz

Note: reported execution times may be calculated based on a fixed reported CPU speed. Disable variable speed settings like Intel Speed Step and AMD Cool N Quiet in the BIOS setup for more accurate results.

WARNING: the CPU speed that was measured is only a fraction of the CPU speed reported. Your CPUs may be throttled back due to variable speed settings and thermal issues. It is suggested that you run a utility which reports your actual CPU frequency and temperature.



_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
MEASURED INTERRUPT TO USER PROCESS LATENCIES
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
The interrupt to process latency reflects the measured interval that a usermode process needed to respond to a hardware request from the moment the interrupt service routine started execution. This includes the scheduling and execution of a DPC routine, the signaling of an event and the waking up of a usermode thread from an idle wait state in response to that event.

Highest measured interrupt to process latency (µs):   64,70
Average measured interrupt to process latency (µs):   1,945684

Highest measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs):       63,40
Average measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs):       0,831655


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED ISRs
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Interrupt service routines are routines installed by the OS and device drivers that execute in response to a hardware interrupt signal.

Highest ISR routine execution time (µs):              111,235931
Driver with highest ISR routine execution time:       dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Highest reported total ISR routine time (%):          0,006219
Driver with highest ISR total time:                   dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Total time spent in ISRs (%)                          0,006249

ISR count (execution time <250 µs):                   21583
ISR count (execution time 250-500 µs):                0
ISR count (execution time 500-999 µs):                0
ISR count (execution time 1000-1999 µs):              0
ISR count (execution time 2000-3999 µs):              0
ISR count (execution time >=4000 µs):                 0


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED DPCs
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
DPC routines are part of the interrupt servicing dispatch mechanism and disable the possibility for a process to utilize the CPU while it is interrupted until the DPC has finished execution.

Highest DPC routine execution time (µs):              82,984307
Driver with highest DPC routine execution time:       nvlddmkm.sys - NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 451.67 , NVIDIA Corporation

Highest reported total DPC routine time (%):          0,004427
Driver with highest DPC total execution time:         nvlddmkm.sys - NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 451.67 , NVIDIA Corporation

Total time spent in DPCs (%)                          0,009503

DPC count (execution time <250 µs):                   350800
DPC count (execution time 250-500 µs):                0
DPC count (execution time 500-999 µs):                0
DPC count (execution time 1000-1999 µs):              0
DPC count (execution time 2000-3999 µs):              0
DPC count (execution time >=4000 µs):                 0


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED HARD PAGEFAULTS
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Hard pagefaults are events that get triggered by making use of virtual memory that is not resident in RAM but backed by a memory mapped file on disk. The process of resolving the hard pagefault requires reading in the memory from disk while the process is interrupted and blocked from execution.

NOTE: some processes were hit by hard pagefaults. If these were programs producing audio, they are likely to interrupt the audio stream resulting in dropouts, clicks and pops. Check the Processes tab to see which programs were hit.

Process with highest pagefault count:                 svchost.exe

Total number of hard pagefaults                       1142
Hard pagefault count of hardest hit process:          489
Number of processes hit:                              12


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
PER CPU DATA
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 0 Interrupt cycle time (s):                       1,365126
CPU 0 ISR highest execution time (µs):                111,235931
CPU 0 ISR total execution time (s):                   0,366318
CPU 0 ISR count:                                      21583
CPU 0 DPC highest execution time (µs):                82,984307
CPU 0 DPC total execution time (s):                   0,541148
CPU 0 DPC count:                                      341750
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 1 Interrupt cycle time (s):                       0,199163
CPU 1 ISR highest execution time (µs):                0,0
CPU 1 ISR total execution time (s):                   0,0
CPU 1 ISR count:                                      0
CPU 1 DPC highest execution time (µs):                48,477273
CPU 1 DPC total execution time (s):                   0,004754
CPU 1 DPC count:                                      2518
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 2 Interrupt cycle time (s):                       0,207891
CPU 2 ISR highest execution time (µs):                0,0
CPU 2 ISR total execution time (s):                   0,0
CPU 2 ISR count:                                      0
CPU 2 DPC highest execution time (µs):                7,316017
CPU 2 DPC total execution time (s):                   0,003827
CPU 2 DPC count:                                      2280
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 3 Interrupt cycle time (s):                       0,195278
CPU 3 ISR highest execution time (µs):                0,0
CPU 3 ISR total execution time (s):                   0,0
CPU 3 ISR count:                                      0
CPU 3 DPC highest execution time (µs):                7,992424
CPU 3 DPC total execution time (s):                   0,002758
CPU 3 DPC count:                                      1725
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 4 Interrupt cycle time (s):                       0,190555
CPU 4 ISR highest execution time (µs):                0,0
CPU 4 ISR total execution time (s):                   0,0
CPU 4 ISR count:                                      0
CPU 4 DPC highest execution time (µs):                7,668290
CPU 4 DPC total execution time (s):                   0,002080
CPU 4 DPC count:                                      1228
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 5 Interrupt cycle time (s):                       0,207238
CPU 5 ISR highest execution time (µs):                0,0
CPU 5 ISR total execution time (s):                   0,0
CPU 5 ISR count:                                      0
CPU 5 DPC highest execution time (µs):                7,844156
CPU 5 DPC total execution time (s):                   0,002530
CPU 5 DPC count:                                      1299
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________



after 2 hours :


Spoiler



_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CONCLUSION
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Your system seems to be having difficulty handling real-time audio and other tasks. You may experience drop outs, clicks or pops due to buffer underruns. One problem may be related to power management, disable CPU throttling settings in Control Panel and BIOS setup. Check for BIOS updates. 
LatencyMon has been analyzing your system for  2:03:22  (h:mm:ss) on all processors.


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
SYSTEM INFORMATION
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Computer name:                                        DESKTOP-POEENK8
OS version:                                           Windows 10 , 10.0, version 1809, build: 17763 (x64)
Hardware:                                             MS-7B51, Micro-Star International Co., Ltd., MPG Z390 GAMING PLUS (MS-7B51)
CPU:                                                  GenuineIntel Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-9600K CPU @ 3.70GHz
Logical processors:                                   6
Processor groups:                                     1
RAM:                                                  16338 MB total


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU SPEED
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Reported CPU speed:                                   3696 MHz

Note: reported execution times may be calculated based on a fixed reported CPU speed. Disable variable speed settings like Intel Speed Step and AMD Cool N Quiet in the BIOS setup for more accurate results.

WARNING: the CPU speed that was measured is only a fraction of the CPU speed reported. Your CPUs may be throttled back due to variable speed settings and thermal issues. It is suggested that you run a utility which reports your actual CPU frequency and temperature. 



_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
MEASURED INTERRUPT TO USER PROCESS LATENCIES
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
The interrupt to process latency reflects the measured interval that a usermode process needed to respond to a hardware request from the moment the interrupt service routine started execution. This includes the scheduling and execution of a DPC routine, the signaling of an event and the waking up of a usermode thread from an idle wait state in response to that event.

Highest measured interrupt to process latency (µs):   1353,90
Average measured interrupt to process latency (µs):   2,003557

Highest measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs):       1352,80
Average measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs):       0,850530


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
 REPORTED ISRs
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Interrupt service routines are routines installed by the OS and device drivers that execute in response to a hardware interrupt signal.

Highest ISR routine execution time (µs):              145,793831
Driver with highest ISR routine execution time:       dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Highest reported total ISR routine time (%):          0,000840
Driver with highest ISR total time:                   dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Total time spent in ISRs (%)                          0,000844

ISR count (execution time <250 µs):                   22393
ISR count (execution time 250-500 µs):                0
ISR count (execution time 500-999 µs):                0
ISR count (execution time 1000-1999 µs):              0
ISR count (execution time 2000-3999 µs):              0
ISR count (execution time >=4000 µs):                 0


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED DPCs
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
DPC routines are part of the interrupt servicing dispatch mechanism and disable the possibility for a process to utilize the CPU while it is interrupted until the DPC has finished execution.

Highest DPC routine execution time (µs):              126,282468
Driver with highest DPC routine execution time:       storport.sys - Microsoft Storage Port Driver, Microsoft Corporation

Highest reported total DPC routine time (%):          0,000524
Driver with highest DPC total execution time:         nvlddmkm.sys - NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 451.67 , NVIDIA Corporation

Total time spent in DPCs (%)                          0,002367

DPC count (execution time <250 µs):                   602014
DPC count (execution time 250-500 µs):                0
DPC count (execution time 500-999 µs):                0
DPC count (execution time 1000-1999 µs):              0
DPC count (execution time 2000-3999 µs):              0
DPC count (execution time >=4000 µs):                 0


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
 REPORTED HARD PAGEFAULTS
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Hard pagefaults are events that get triggered by making use of virtual memory that is not resident in RAM but backed by a memory mapped file on disk. The process of resolving the hard pagefault requires reading in the memory from disk while the process is interrupted and blocked from execution.

NOTE: some processes were hit by hard pagefaults. If these were programs producing audio, they are likely to interrupt the audio stream resulting in dropouts, clicks and pops. Check the Processes tab to see which programs were hit.

Process with highest pagefault count:                 svchost.exe

Total number of hard pagefaults                       1355
Hard pagefault count of hardest hit process:          532
Number of processes hit:                              22


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
 PER CPU DATA
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 0 Interrupt cycle time (s):                       11,587752
CPU 0 ISR highest execution time (µs):                145,793831
CPU 0 ISR total execution time (s):                   0,374870
CPU 0 ISR count:                                      22393
CPU 0 DPC highest execution time (µs):                115,931818
CPU 0 DPC total execution time (s):                   0,640355
CPU 0 DPC count:                                      407683
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 1 Interrupt cycle time (s):                       1,974450
CPU 1 ISR highest execution time (µs):                0,0
CPU 1 ISR total execution time (s):                   0,0
CPU 1 ISR count:                                      0
CPU 1 DPC highest execution time (µs):                94,218074
CPU 1 DPC total execution time (s):                   0,121058
CPU 1 DPC count:                                      32820
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 2 Interrupt cycle time (s):                       1,750553
CPU 2 ISR highest execution time (µs):                0,0
CPU 2 ISR total execution time (s):                   0,0
CPU 2 ISR count:                                      0
CPU 2 DPC highest execution time (µs):                126,282468
CPU 2 DPC total execution time (s):                   0,024594
CPU 2 DPC count:                                      14770
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 3 Interrupt cycle time (s):                       1,745632
CPU 3 ISR highest execution time (µs):                0,0
CPU 3 ISR total execution time (s):                   0,0
CPU 3 ISR count:                                      0
CPU 3 DPC highest execution time (µs):                94,737013
CPU 3 DPC total execution time (s):                   0,203063
CPU 3 DPC count:                                      119207
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 4 Interrupt cycle time (s):                       1,849094
CPU 4 ISR highest execution time (µs):                0,0
CPU 4 ISR total execution time (s):                   0,0
CPU 4 ISR count:                                      0
CPU 4 DPC highest execution time (µs):                26,488095
CPU 4 DPC total execution time (s):                   0,042732
CPU 4 DPC count:                                      18578
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 5 Interrupt cycle time (s):                       1,877149
CPU 5 ISR highest execution time (µs):                0,0
CPU 5 ISR total execution time (s):                   0,0
CPU 5 ISR count:                                      0
CPU 5 DPC highest execution time (µs):                13,774351
CPU 5 DPC total execution time (s):                   0,019303
CPU 5 DPC count:                                      8956
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________



Thank you


----------

